# Fiddler Crabs in the Surf



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plan to try fiddler crabs for the 1st time in the surf to see what I can grab this weekend. Any suggestions on the best rig? Don't care what I catch, just want to catch something.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Try a 2 hook pomp rig, you can buy them .


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fiddlers in the Surf*



amarcafina said:


> Try a 2 hook pomp rig, you can buy them .


Good point. I don't usually fish with fiddlers from the surf; I fish them around pilings etc, for sheepshead.

Try some fresh cut market shrimp and IMHO, you'll do better. C2


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> Good point. I don't usually fish with fiddlers from the surf; I fish them around pilings etc, for sheepshead.
> 
> Try some fresh cut market shrimp and IMHO, you'll do better. C2


+1:thumbsup:


----------

